# Bow Fishing Question?



## subsea78 (Sep 12, 2007)

Guys
I have a friend and him and his son have gotten really big into bow fishing. My buddy lives in La and he asked me since I live in Tx if there is somewhere that they pay you to shoot gars? Apperantly someone told him that there is a place in TX that will pay you to harvest gar. I have never heard of such thing but then again I dont bow fish so I am asking this question for him. Thanks for any info that anyone would have. 

Greg


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

nope, never heard of one 

why would they pay you, do they want them ?

maybe a zoo for the gators ?


----------



## subsea78 (Sep 12, 2007)

Nope, like I said i have never heard of such thing. However I do recall a place in Liberty on hwy90 that bought gar for like a 1.50 or $2.00 a lb. That is the only way I have ever know someone making money off of gar. But like I said I was asking this question for a buddy in La. Thanks for the reply.



Greg


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

Some guys will take your gar but without a commercial license you are not supposed to sell your fish.

I would love someone to pay me to shoot their fish but never heard of anyone offering...we would be all over it if they did. In Wisconsin they have had bounties on carp in the past but dont know if they are still current.


----------

